# my 9 yr old and our ratties



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

lol i love the glowing red eye in the pic :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

when i read the title i thoguht it said meet our 9 year old rats! i was like whuuuuuuuuuut?!?!?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

WOw, thats one big rat!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

you think thats big........
check out Arras [departed now].... he was HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

woah he was huge!!!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah! That is enormous! Cute rattie though!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

are you sure thats not a capybara?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

About as big as my Addo, they are big big big!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

My God, that rat is huge!


----------

